# Jensen speakers



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Who in Ontario deals with Jensen speakers. I am looking for a P8R 8" with alinico magnet for my valve junior.. Thanks..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have purchased them from Central Music in Welland before. They used to order them for me but they were in in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Who in Ontario deals with Jensen speakers. I am looking for a P8R 8" with alinico magnet for my valve junior.. Thanks..


I'd recommend a Weber 8A125 or 8F125. Big sounding 8". I had them in my champ, made a world of difference.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Jeff, now where would I find one of them ??


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Thanks for the tip Jeff, now where would I find one of them ??


 
He ships using US post which shouldn't be that bad for a little 8" speaker.

http://www.tedweber.com/


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Jeff I'll check them out.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok took your advice and have one on order, the 8F125. Sounds like a great speaker for where it is going. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Things aren't what they used to be...*



PaulS said:


> Thanks Jeff I'll check them out.


Jeff's giving you good advice, Paul! Jensen speakers aren't what they used to be. They were history for a long time and then some Italian company bought the name. To many ears they don't seem to be the same as vintage units.

Ted Weber's speakers are great! He knows so much about guitar speakers you could believe he invented them! 

http://www.webervst.com

I've sourced from him for some customers and he ships DHL into Canada. It was quick and I think only about $20 in extra costs.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Jensen 8" replacements*

Has anybody ordered one of the Kendrick 8" Jensen copies from Gerald Weber in Texas? I'm wondering what they're like.

Peter


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Peter, I haven't tried them but as far as any Jensen style speakers go it would be REALLY hard to beat Weber. Even just the Weber Sig's which are pretty cheap are great speakers.


----------

